# When do the big Pompano run?



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

An 8.8 lb world record pompano was caught using EZ clam fishbite strips in south Florida. The story was fascinating howver the fisherman said something that got me thinking.... He said, that a buddy told me the day I would catch the record that, "the big ones are out there today." 

So, here's my question, when do the "big ones" run? Think back when you caught a 4-5 pounder, was there something special about that day? Is there a better time of the pomp run to catch "big ones." 

The current leader at Gulf Breeze bait and tackle has a 5.11lb pomp. It's been there for awhile so does that mean the "big ones" are caught on the front end of the spring run,


Fire away......


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

It seems like when I catch a "big one", I usually just catch between 1 and 3 pompano for the day. When there's big schools moving through where you can limit out, the fish are usually in the 12-15 inch (to the fork) range. As far as water conditions go, maybe someone else can answer that.

Mike


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Fall run seems to be the bigger fish. Like stated above might not catch your limit in a hurry but they are bigger 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I honestly don't think that we can pinpoint these magical days where monsters are more likely to be caught than average fish. I lost a monster right at the beach about 2 weeks ago . I was catching average fish before hooking it and average fish afterwards. I think that it's just a matter of being at the right place at the right time to pitch your bait out. However, if anyone cracks the code be sure to let me know. Lol


----------

